# Education Prerequisite



## NovaScotianInfantry (6 Feb 2017)

Is there any education prerequisite to join the CSOR or CANSOFCOM? I am currently in university.  I also apologize if this is somewhere further down in the forums, if so a link would be appreciated


----------



## Ajacied34 (6 Feb 2017)

Only to be an officer.


----------



## ModlrMike (6 Feb 2017)

You would need the minimum educational requirements for enrollment in your occupation. CSOR and CASNSOFCOM are made up of different occupations, you can not be recruited into these two organizations from the street.


----------

